
Folding-markdown: Adds header folding for Markdown files in Atom - troydavis
https://atom.io/packages/folding-markdown
======
AbuAssar
what are the plans for atom? will it be discontinoued?

~~~
lstamour
If Microsoft can sustain so many teams working on To-Do apps
[https://twitter.com/4Lou/status/1265723231396417536?s=20](https://twitter.com/4Lou/status/1265723231396417536?s=20)
that they need a chart to illustrate how your To-Dos will move between apps, I
think Microsoft can afford to put a small team towards maintaining Atom while
a larger team works on VS Code and separately Visual Studio. There are
different target audiences, and unless Atom and VS Code end up borrowing
architecture ideas from each other, and introduce API compatibility, I don’t
see that changing in the near future. Generally speaking, Microsoft cares
enough about existing customers and backwards-compatibility that I could see
them maintaining it until there’s more overlap in UI. There’s another option
too, that GitHub is large enough they might prefer using Atom internally over
VS Code by enough developers to support the project in the spare time of the
developers using Atom instead. So I’d say Atom is only discontinued if it
breaks due to lack of developer use and interest, like just about any open
source project. I mean, has Bower been discontinued?
[https://bower.io/](https://bower.io/) No, but yes? ;-)

~~~
dmortin
Interest is gradually dropping apparently:

[https://trends.google.com/trends/explore?date=today%205-y&q=...](https://trends.google.com/trends/explore?date=today%205-y&q=%2Fm%2F0_x5x3g)

~~~
pkaye
Looks like more popular in China?

~~~
dmortin
I wonder why.

------
M5x7wI3CmbEem10
does anyone know a simple app that allows hyperlinking within notes? I want to
create a roam-style knowledge base, but atom is a bit too heavy for my
purposes. I prefer to keep things cross-compatible and future proof with .txt
or .rtf, but to my knowledge, neither allow hyperlinking to documents

~~~
troydavis
That sounds like Obsidian, which was submitted to HN yesterday:
[https://obsidian.md/](https://obsidian.md/)
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23324598](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23324598))

It supports links to other notes and to files:
[https://obsidian.md/features](https://obsidian.md/features)

~~~
M5x7wI3CmbEem10
how is it compared to Joplin?

